# German Blue rams



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been trying to purchase German blue rams for over a month. At first i ordered some (paid in advance) for a LFS and they said they would have them in a week. 3 weeks later Im out money with no fish so i asked for my money back so i could order some elsewhere, they only gave me a partial refund which really cheesed me off. Then i go to another LFS that promises they get a shipment in every week so i ordered some. 2 weeks later i went in and they said they forgot to order them, i replyed that they talked me right out of buying fish from them (i was really frusterated). So if there are any breeders in california i might consider getting some.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

how can they give you a partial refund for something you didnt even receive ???

I believe I'd take that a little further.


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

well he only shorted me $4 bucks and i figured if he thought $4 bucks was a good price to lose a good custmer he could keep it.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Psssssh, what was their reason for taking your money and not giving you any fish? That's completely outrageous. You could/should definitely take that up the ladder, you may even get something back for it!

Unfortunately as well meaning as the LFS are, they're facing much the same challenges with finding quality fish that you are. Plus they take on the added risk of buying fish and keeping them alive. The longer they stay in the store the more it cuts into their margins. That's a tough business, and Rams aren't the best sellers to the mass-market, casual hobbyist.

There are some breeders that have their own sites online, but shipping is costly. I think if you're buying 5 or more it's totally worth it, but you probably won't get a guarantee on the sex (when do you ever?!).


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

thats my problem, to buy online im looking at spending as much for shipping as i am for the fish themselves. I was hopeing to luck out and find a local breeder in my area but seems to me im the only diehard fish hobbiest in northern california.


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

German Blues are so cool. I am them in my planted tank and they are just a great addition. They do bother my shrimp quite a bit but thats all. 

That sucks that your LFS is ripping you off. Screw them, go somewhere else!


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

You know... there is an organization... hmm... I think they are called The San Francisco Aquarium Society... basically a fish club. maybe a good place to start in attempting to locate breeders in Norhern California? Just google them. Hope that helps!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Or, you might try the American Cichlid Association.

As far as the LFS, they'll keep doing that to customers as long as they can. Help the next guy and report them.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i hope you get some luck on finding them...those are both really great places to start to find a breeder. really look for a breeder because that will be your best chance to find good strong fish.

they are truly an amazing fish and well worth the money whatever you pay...good luck im sure you will be reporting that you got them soon.


----------



## Tedb (Apr 3, 2008)

Find them from a breeder if you want to have a chance of getting healthy, breedable fish. Most of them from LFS are pumped full of hormones so they look awesome in 74 degree water, of course they are also sterile and don't live very long. It would be worth the investment to get clean fish from a breeder. Heck, if mine would ever raise a batch of fry I'll send you half a dozen. They are great fish. I custom order stuff from LFS, I never pay until they have it in hand and I approve of the fish. Also them not refunding you all of your money is a clear sign that they don't mind losing you as a customer, shop elsewhere.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm raising fry right now.


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news, some rams came in today and i was able to purchase 1 great looking male and 2 rowdy females. They are doing well in the tank however the females seem to be competing for my boyz attension, should i leave as is or add another male to even things out? BTW im gonna post some pics because im very happy!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

YAY SEATTLE!!! congrats! no its okay. in the end the male will chose what female he likes most and will breed with her. they might kill the other female, it happened in my tank.


----------

